
PlayStation certified Xperia S Coming to Impress - creativesam
http://webaroundme.blogspot.com/2012/01/playstation-certified-xperia-s-coming.html
======
ifearthenight
Branded Sony on the front but has a Sony Ericsson logo on the back. Is that
purposeful transition marketing or just an old back image?

